# Any MK3 VR6 people put a walbro intank fuel pump in ur car?



## vduber6er (Jan 18, 2000)

if so, how hard is it to put it in. what custom work did you have to do to make it fit? im not a big fan of the inline ones as they are too loud and i dont intend to run a lot of boost. only 7-10 psi.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Any MK3 VR6 people put a walbro intank fuel pump in ur car? (vduber6er)*

well than dont install one. cause for 7-10 psi you dont need it all.


----------



## vduber6er (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: Any MK3 VR6 people put a walbro intank fuel pump in ur car? (vr6chris)*

I suppose. Mine is going out though, so I need to replace it regardless, and so I figure maybe i'll get a walbro just incase i ever want to run more boost it's already there. plus oem fuel pumps costs more right?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Any MK3 VR6 people put a walbro intank fuel pump in ur car? (vduber6er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vduber6er* »_I suppose. Mine is going out though, so I need to replace it regardless, and so I figure maybe i'll get a walbro just incase i ever want to run more boost it's already there. plus oem fuel pumps costs more right?

Run the pump right next to the fuel filter.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Any MK3 VR6 people put a walbro intank fuel pump in ur car? (cabzilla)*

oh its some fun getting the screw cap back on the tank. the problem is a stock pump the line sits horizontal and with the walbro it sits vertical. it requires some force and patience to get it in. i dont recommend doing this unless you got a nice warm garage to work in.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Any MK3 VR6 people put a walbro intank fuel pump in ur car? (bonesaw)*

mine was a direct swap. i kept the stock housing and replaced the pump on the inside. took me about 20 mins to do it the first time...


----------



## vduber6er (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: Any MK3 VR6 people put a walbro intank fuel pump in ur car? (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_mine was a direct swap. i kept the stock housing and replaced the pump on the inside. took me about 20 mins to do it the first time...

U got the walbro 255 and it was a direct swap? yeah i have a garage to work in.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Any MK3 VR6 people put a walbro intank fuel pump in ur car? (vduber6er)*

yeah, the pump itself lays inside the white plastic casing/housing... swapped it, good to go!


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Any MK3 VR6 people put a walbro intank fuel pump in ur car? (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_yeah, the pump itself lays inside the white plastic casing/housing... swapped it, good to go!


Keep in mind that you run the chance of having issues with low-fuel-level starvation with the Walbro in-tank. A new factory pump feeding a Bosch inline is the safer way to go.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Any MK3 VR6 people put a walbro intank fuel pump in ur car? (cabzilla)*

eh 415ish to the wheels is plenty for me but thanks


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Any MK3 VR6 people put a walbro intank fuel pump in ur car? (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_eh 415ish to the wheels is plenty for me but thanks


Yeah but did it ever run right is the question.


----------



## vduber6er (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: Any MK3 VR6 people put a walbro intank fuel pump in ur car? (cabzilla)*

i heard the bosch inlines are like a banshee though right? fatfreevw, have u had problems when ur car starts approaching only 1/8 tank left of gas?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Any MK3 VR6 people put a walbro intank fuel pump in ur car? (vduber6er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vduber6er* »_i heard the bosch inlines are like a banshee though right? fatfreevw, have u had problems when ur car starts approaching only 1/8 tank left of gas?


Yhey are loud, but if insulated, are no worse than the rest of the car. You can hear mine sometime if you want.


----------



## cardshockey31 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Any MK3 VR6 people put a walbro intank fuel pump in ur car? (cabzilla)*

It is absolutely unnesscessary to run an upgraded intank pump. Here's a question... Do you like knowing how much gas you have in your car and having the other gas tank related dash functions work? If the answer to this question is yes then replace the worn out pump with another stock one. If you run over 10 psi get an inline pump and make a box with dynamat or insulation, there is a write up on here for that http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=488999 .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Any MK3 VR6 people put a walbro intank fuel pump in ur car? (cardshockey31)*

You can also trigger the inline pump relay with a switch. So you can turn it off for low boost daily driving. I've been running this way for a while now.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Any MK3 VR6 people put a walbro intank fuel pump in ur car? ([email protected])*

when it was getting low, yes you can tell because it would misfire up high(just like my fuel cell). However there is absolutely nothing different on the casing, which holds the fuel level sending unit. 
if you are running low psi, dont even bother with an intake pump. It's just going to make you want to raise boost and its better to not even have the option because eventually something will blow up.
and cabzilla. Since I have taken the car apart i purchased a different manifold, put on the stand alone, go it up and running but never had time to tune(last year the day before waterfest it was up and running) but then a million other things happened and i blew up the engine in the 24v so I had to take the stock engine out of the 12v turbo(i havent used the fully built one that originally came on the car) and put the stock 12v in the 24v and now my winter includes 
3 spun bearings in the was 24v car
bad ps rack, heatercore and blown turbo in the s4
and spend some dedicated time getting the 12v stand alone(fully built block) up and running.


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Any MK3 VR6 people put a walbro intank fuel pump in ur car? (cardshockey31)*

i have a 255 lph intank from a 5.0 mustang and have none of these problems
only issue i have is the car takes a few cranks to start because there is no check valve on the pump


----------



## vduber6er (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: Any MK3 VR6 people put a walbro intank fuel pump in ur car? (Soupuh)*

If I am just getting a stock replacement for the pump, anybody know where's the best place to get one besides the stealership? Does bosch make pretty good stock replacement ones? I think local autozone sells bosch fuel pumps, but can i trust those?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Any MK3 VR6 people put a walbro intank fuel pump in ur car? (vduber6er)*

I also have none of these issues..for now at least







and im running a Walbro 255 inline..Its not as loud as i thought but its insulated in the foam sleeve that it came with..I mounted it next to the fuel filter..ran the extra fuel line..and wired it up via the stock intank pump..So far so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Search the user Marty for his walbro install..Its a great write up!


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

So the in tank swaps in no problem? Which exact walbro part do you need? Or are they all the same?


----------

